

Ask YC: What is our company going to make? - marcosbeto

While working on YC application question &quot;What is your company going to make?&quot;, I&#x27;ve got in a mess that makes me rewrite my answer every morning:<p>In our answer, is better to focus on the proposition value that our startup is generating for our users&#x2F;customers or is also important describe how our algorithm works?<p>For example, if Google was a startup applying for YC, would they explain how the search algorithm works? Or a better answer would only describe how Google is the best search engine for users?
======
pg
A new search engine that gets better results by considering which other pages
link to a page, using what anchor text, rather than simply the text on the
target page.

~~~
ramoq
How about this PG: We're making Project Management software that works right
in your inbox. Works across all email clients/devices/platforms. No
installation required.

~~~
seiji
That doesn't really explain why you're "better" or "worth it." Lots of people
use email as a Basecamp interface.

------
covgjai
Here is a link to Dropbox's application to get some idea,

[http://www.businessinsider.in/This-Is-Drew-
Houstons-2007-Y-C...](http://www.businessinsider.in/This-Is-Drew-
Houstons-2007-Y-Combinator-Application-For-A-Company-Thats-Now-
Worth-4-Billion-Dropbox/articleshow/22552608.cms)

------
rpedela
It is a business so the proposition value for users is more important.
Algorithm is pretty much irrelevant for users and it could easily change over
time.

